# Olivewood and  Paduak



## Dieseldoc (Apr 18, 2020)

Inspired by  KenB259 posting of segmenting jig  took me to new level of segmenting.  Built jig made  few test run and developed this pen blank.blank.
there will be more as with the jig designs are unlimited, fun project in developing more designs.
Thank You  KenB259.

cheers

charlie

charlie


----------



## magpens (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice work, Charlie !!!


----------



## EricRN (Apr 19, 2020)

That is really nice.  I love the deep red color of the Padauk.  Call me crazy, but I actually prefer it after it has aged a little and darkened, rather than the bright orange color you can get from fresh sanding.


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks like you are having fun Charlie!  Very cool.


----------



## Jarred (Apr 19, 2020)

Beautiful blank and great job with the finished product!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Cool blank/pen. I appreciate you showing us multiple sides of the pen and the blank. It helps those of us still pondering these methods on both the approach and the expected outcome.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 19, 2020)

Very cool, I am glad I inspired you. I feel I have a lot of designs that I have not found from this jig. You got that pattern way better centered than the similar one I tried.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodfreak (May 5, 2020)

EricRN said:


> That is really nice.  I love the deep red color of the Padauk.  Call me crazy, but I actually prefer it after it has aged a little and darkened, rather than the bright orange color you can get from fresh sanding.


 Most coloured timber (scuse the English spelling of colour)  But I am English. Like I say, most coloured timbers unfortunately,  or in Erics case, fortunately darken with age. Its the nature of the beast. There are one or two timbers that are dark and stay that way. Example Ebony, Lignum Vitea. Don't know if you guys across the pond know this site. The wood database" its very good at identifying timber.


----------

